# vote VOTE Week 5 top 25



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting ends noon Tuesday CDT


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Syracuse
2. Ohio St
3. Marquette
4. Louisville
5. Kentucky
6. Xavier
7. Duke
8. Indiana
9. Baylor
10. Missouri
11. Wisconsin
12. Kansas
13. UConn
14. UNC
15. Pitt
16, Michigan St
17. Florida
18. Stanford
19. Murray St. 
20. Georgetown
21. Illinois
22. St Louis
23. Harvard
24. Belmont
25. Virginia


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

1. Syracuse 
2. Ohio St. 
3. Baylor 
4. Louisville
5. Marquette
6. Xavier
7. Kentucky 
8. Duke 
9. Missouri 
10. Kansas 
11. Connecticut 
12. Indiana
13. Wisconsin
14. North Carolina
15. Florida
16. Virginia
17. Cleveland St 
18. Georgetown
19. Illinois
20. Mississippi St.
21. Murray St.
22. Creighton
23. Harvard 
24. Alabama
25. Belmont


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 Syracuse
2 Louisville
3 Marquette
4 Ohio State
5 Baylor
6 Kentucky
7 Xavier
8 Duke
9 Missouri
10 Kansas
11 Indiana
12 UCONN
13 UNC
14 Florida
15 Virginia
16 Miss State
17 Pitt
18 Wisconsin
19 Alabama
20 Michigan State
21 Illinois
22 Georgetown
23 Murrary State
24 WVU
25 Creighton


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

1. Syracuse
2. Ohio State
3. Louisville
4. Kentucky
5. Baylor
6. Xavier
7. North Carolina
8. Duke
9. Missouri
10. Marquette
11. Connecticut
12. Kansas
13. Florida
14. Wisconsin
15. Pittsburgh
16. Mississippi St.
17. Georgetown
18. Indiana
19. Illinois
20. Texas A&M
21. Michigan St.
22. Alabama
23. Creighton
24. Michigan
25. Harvard


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

due to time constraints I will be having a hard time tallying them up every week, but I will still hve time to start this thread on Sundays


----------

